# 穿出你自己



## northerncity

Hello, guys
I want to design a slogan for a clothing company, and the slogan is 穿出你自己 in Chinese. Then what's the best translation of this sentence in English? Could it be ”chothing yourself", " wearing yourself" or" dressing yourself" 
我想用“穿出你自己”这句话表示，你可以通过你的穿着这家公司的服装来表达你的个性，品味。。。
请大家帮忙想想怎么翻译最合适！Thanks in advance~


----------



## indigoduck

northerncity said:


> Hello, guys
> I want to design a slogan for a clothing company, and the slogan is 穿出你自己 in Chinese. Then what's the best translation of this sentence in English? Could it be ”chothing yourself", " wearing yourself" or" dressing yourself"
> 我想用“穿出你自己”这句话表示，你可以通过你的穿着这家公司的服装来表达你的个性，品味。。。
> 请大家帮忙想想怎么翻译最合适！Thanks in advance~


 
Sorry, none of those are suitable for cultural reasons.
I think the most suitable expression would be "Express yourself" which literally means 表現出你自己


----------



## casparw

What about "Unique Fashion"   优尼克时装


----------



## northerncity

It's a clothing company, so I want to use the word "穿" to focus the slogan closely on the company's buisness. People can express their personality, dignity, status by wearing the chothes of such brands!
Could anybody suggest anyother sentences to express the similar meaning?


----------



## Razzle Storm

I'm not sure, but I think "Wear Yourself" could potentially work. At least to me, it sounds like something Nike would have as a slogan. Anyone else have other opinions?


----------



## Jerry Chan

「穿出你自己」意思無疑就是「穿出你的本色/本性」
我想英文可以說show / wear your true colors


----------



## BODYholic

northerncity said:


> the slogan is 穿出你自己 in Chinese.
> 
> 表达你的个性，品味。。。



It's difficult to have a one-for-one translation. Words like 'dress', 'wear' & 'cloth' are not pleasant sounding as a slogan.

You may consider using word like 'tailored' which meaning is two-fold. E.g. 'Tailored to your personality', 'Tailored to your style' or 'Tailored to your _whatever-that-you-think-of_'.

PS: When I read this subject the very first time, I have this strong impulse to say 'Wear out yourself'!   Anyway, with the suggestion of 'Piercing your own', Google Translate is not that helpful either.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

northerncity said:


> It's a clothing company, so I want to use the word "穿" to focus the slogan closely on the company's buisness.



With marketing phrases, it's more important that you coin something that sticks. When Nike began its "Just do it" campaign, they never said "Just do it in our shoes", but everyone still got the point.

"Dressing yourself" to me sounds like you're glad not to be someone unable to dress himself (due to age, disability). I don't have a bad knee-jerk reaction to words such as "wear" or "dress".

Jerry's suggestion is pretty good. So is Razzle's, but I would modify it to simply say "Wear You". Whatever you do, stay away from "Piercing Your Own".


----------



## SkinnySweatyMan

"Be yourself" might be one of your better options. It has the same idea, is very simple and sounds very natural in English.


----------



## Budz

How about 'wear your true self'?  This combines the 'be yourself' expression that everyone's familiar with and it gets the 'wear' in there as well.


----------



## Miguel8238

indigoduck said:


> Sorry, none of those are suitable for cultural reasons.
> I think the most suitable expression would be "Express yourself" which literally means 表現出你自己


 
"Dress yourself in your own style." Is this okay?


----------



## k-in-sc

Miguel8238 said:


> "Dress yourself in your own style." Is this okay?


Anything with "dress yourself" sounds like you are a big boy/girl now and maybe even can tie your own shoes.


----------



## Budz

yes, 'dress yourself' is out... it only has one meaning - that alluded to in the above post


----------



## Miguel8238

k-in-sc said:


> Anything with "dress yourself" sounds like you are a big boy/girl now and maybe even can tie your own shoes.


 
Okay, ahora me parece que hablas el Chino mandarín también？ Qué sorpresa mía! Gracias por tu opinion en vez de chisme!


----------



## Budz

I thought that was the whole point of this forum?  Foreign learners of Mandarin interchanging ideas with Mandarin speakers?  If we didn't speak Mandarin we wouldn't be in this forum would we?


----------



## Miguel8238

Budz said:


> I thought that was the whole point of this forum? Foreign learners of Mandarin interchanging ideas with Mandarin speakers? If we didn't speak Mandarin we wouldn't be in this forum would we?


Pues, Yo estaba bromeando con ella, porque la vez anterior puse un hilo en el foro espanol- inglés y ella se burló de mí por no ser yo un hispanohablante. Pero solo es una broma con ella. No te pongas enfadado amigo así como yo no estaba enfadado con ella. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en este punto de vista.


----------



## k-in-sc

There was no Chinese in the post I responded to. I'm just here for the beefcake anyway


----------



## Miguel8238

k-in-sc said:


> There was no Chinese in the post I responded to. I'm just here for the beefcake anyway


 
Well, don't worry, I was just kidding, I responded just for the beach girl and her sold mule anyway.


----------

